# Control de volumen en portero automatico



## silenzioso (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola a todos. Tengo un portero automatico sin posibilidad de control de volumen. El caso es que los niños me molestan mucho tocando el timbre. Quiero bajarlo. El timbre suena por el altavoz del auricular (creo que me estoy explicando) y por eso se me ha ocurrido que si pongo un control de volumen en el cable que va del portero al auricular me valdra.
Cuando hablo de control de volumen me refiero a esas ruedas que estan en cables de tipo auriculares.
Mi duda es la siguiente. El cable donde voy a poner ese control de volumen es el del rj11 y tiene 4 cablecillos dentro. no se para que sirve cada uno y sobre cual de ellos tendria que aplicarlo (uno, varios, todos?)

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2015)

Marca , modelo , fotos ? 

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y *archivos*?


----------



## silenzioso (Sep 15, 2015)

modelo PLATEA UNO


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok , yo lo que haría es que al estar cortado-colgado , le intercale una resistencia en serie al auricular. Y la anule al descolgar para escuchar bien.

- Identificar los dos cablecitos del auricular , será mas facil desarmándolo y tester en mano.

¿ Leiste el manual de usuario a ver si no tiene controles de volumen en timbre y auricular ?


----------



## silenzioso (Sep 15, 2015)

Lo lei y no dice nada. Les mande mail a la casa y me proponoen que ponga otro por 200 euros o que se lo envie y le bajan ellos el volumen por 50 euros


----------

